# Myst



## Fictitious (Aug 25, 2006)

I've only just started reading the trilogy, but I was hoping to be able to initiate a conversation with anyone else who's read it, or others who are reading it. From what I have so far, I find it interesting, with a similar pace and rhythm that I found in Memoirs of a Geisha, with that attention to the more fine detail without losing the pace of the book itself.


----------



## k3ng (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm picking up a copy over the next weekend. Let me in on it.


----------



## cacafire (Aug 27, 2006)

I started reading the book of D'ni a looong time ago. I got bored with it and it's still in the attic somewhere. I should probably start reading it again, as when I read it I was about 10. So it's been six years. Yeah... I think I'll see if I can find it. Let me know what you think about it, ok?

-Cacafire


----------



## journyman161 (Aug 27, 2006)

Um... you do know there is a series of PC games to go with it...? Myst, Riven & Exile? Myst was a ground-breaker when it came out & unlike most computer games, was still selling for almost full price 3 years after release.

It isn't one of your juvenile shoot-everything-in-sight games; you actually have to figure out what is going on & work your way through a world.

Read the book then play the game!


----------



## Fictitious (Sep 17, 2006)

I know it's a game, but I prefer to stay away from games these days...they drag me in to where I never do anything else. So I'm just sticking with the book.


----------



## PamHKyle (Sep 17, 2006)

the games are SUPER addictive, lol. 
The books are a nice read, though, if you're into that kind of fantasy genre. I only finished them because of the background they gave to games, i'm not to keen on elaborate world-building epics.


----------

